# .44 magnum is not a self defense round



## Crixus (Sep 12, 2018)

Or is it?


----------



## hjmick (Sep 12, 2018)

Meh... I'll stick to my 12ga, 357, or my 45...


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 12, 2018)

IDK but I wouldn't want to be on the receiving end of a .44 mag


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Sep 12, 2018)

Crixus said:


> Or is it?


One crack of a $15 wooden baseball bat, and all those guns are mine, grandpa...


----------



## Crixus (Sep 12, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > Or is it?
> ...




Long as he diddnt get 6 rounds of full house 180 grain in your chest! That’s an impressive feat.


----------



## Crixus (Sep 12, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> IDK but I wouldn't want to be on the receiving end of a .44 mag




Nope.


----------



## Crixus (Sep 12, 2018)

hjmick said:


> Meh... I'll stick to my 12ga, 357, or my 45...




Just a 9mm mouse gun here.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Sep 12, 2018)

Crixus said:


> Long as he diddnt get 6 rounds of full house 180 grain in your chest!


Of course he wouldn't.  I am not stupid.  Despite grandpa gunslinger's odd little fantasies, people don't slowly walk up to you and tell you they are going to knock your ass out to rob you.  And anyway, it's more likely I'll be the one acting in self defense, when he has a little hissy and reaches for his hip cannon.

yep, one quick swing... grandpa's brains on the wall, all his guns in my pockets.


----------



## JGalt (Sep 12, 2018)

It's a great self-defense round in a short-barreled S&W, but the limited capacity of most revolver's cylinders make them a bad choice. I wouldn't want to get shot at while I was trying to reload.

Glock 19 with 15 in the mag, one in the chamber, and two spare magazines is a better choice.


----------



## Crixus (Sep 12, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > Long as he diddnt get 6 rounds of full house 180 grain in your chest!
> ...




I would pay your air fair to see that. That guy most likely you could pull it off, he is a trickshooter, but some of those old farts wouldn’t shoot you for your attempt, but they would rape your butt with the bat.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Sep 12, 2018)

Crixus said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Crixus said:
> ...


They would do nothing but look the other way, because I would crack their old asses before they felt the breeze.


----------



## Crixus (Sep 12, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...





I’m sure.


----------



## Tax Man (Sep 12, 2018)

I like my 44 mag. one shot is all i need. Nice thing too is if you are late getting it out you can easily stop a car with one shot to the engine. As for all those autos with magazines is you need to hit your target just as I do and I do hit my target every time.


----------



## JGalt (Sep 12, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > Long as he diddnt get 6 rounds of full house 180 grain in your chest!
> ...



You know nothing about situational awareness, judging someone's character by their demeanor, they way they're acting, or where their hands are. Most people who carry don't walk down the street with their face in a phone, texting messages.

Trust me, I know about this. All it took was pushing back my coat and putting my hand on the visible pistol, and they made a nice wide detour around me. If that had been you intending to do a little cracking, you wouldn't be here today to talk about it.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Sep 12, 2018)

Tax Man said:


> I like my 44 mag. one shot is all i need. Nice thing too is if you are late getting it out you can easily stop a car with one shot to the engine. As for all those autos with magazines is you need to hit your target just as I do and I do hit my target every time.


That will certainly come in handy, the next time you are attacked by a target. Or a mannequin.

Sorry to mess with you guys, but this gun cult thing is goofy.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Sep 12, 2018)

JGalt said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Crixus said:
> ...


Of course, that's a lie and never happened. But I would definitely sneak up on you and crack you one, then take what i wanted....if i chose to do so.


----------



## JGalt (Sep 12, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...




Whatever.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Sep 12, 2018)

Miculek should be in spaghetti westerns.

He is fucking awesome!


----------



## miketx (Sep 12, 2018)

Crixus said:


> Or is it?


You can use any gun for self defense.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Sep 12, 2018)

He has Eastwood beat, baby!


----------



## Crepitus (Sep 12, 2018)

Crixus said:


> Or is it?


Anything is a defensive round if you are on the defense.


----------



## Darkwind (Sep 12, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > Or is it?
> ...


Only if your bat is longer than 15 feet.  I have some bad news for you sunshine.  You can't swing a 15-foot bat all that fast.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Sep 12, 2018)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Sep 12, 2018)

Darkwind said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Crixus said:
> ...



I know how to step in on a baseball bat and clock your ass! True Story. You thought I was out there, but I'm in here, oops, you're stuck.


----------



## JGalt (Sep 12, 2018)

I've owned a S&W Model 29 with a 6" barrel and a couple Ruger Blackhawks in .44 mag and .41 mag.

Only .44 I have right now is a Uberti Cattleman. It's fun to shoot but I make light loads to keep from wearing it out. The thing is brutal with full factory loads...


----------



## miketx (Sep 12, 2018)

Darkwind said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Crixus said:
> ...


You can if you're a giant.


----------



## Darkwind (Sep 12, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


Yeah, I do too.  But he qualified it by, "sneaking up on us".  Now how did I know that would be a leftist thing?

Oh, that's right.  Cowardice runs in their mentality.


----------



## Darkwind (Sep 12, 2018)

miketx said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


c'mon now. We're talking progressives here!


----------



## JGalt (Sep 12, 2018)

miketx said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > Or is it?
> ...



True. Shot placement matters. You could conceivably use a .22 of you connected up with the heart or a nerve center. But even a heart shot can take time to bleed out. I've heard of deer being shot through the heart with a 30-30 and running until they collapsed.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Sep 12, 2018)

JGalt said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Crixus said:
> ...



That's happened a time or two. I'd rather take a deer with a .22 to the head, but I'm probably a minority.


----------



## JGalt (Sep 12, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



The Israeli IDF uses suppressed Ruger 10/22 rifles to kneecap rock-throwing Palestinian protesters from a distance, when they get too froggy. It's like they rear back to throw a rock and then their leg gives out and they fall to the ground.


----------



## Crixus (Sep 13, 2018)

Darkwind said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Darkwind said:
> ...





I read this story once. It was under a column called “It happened to me”, but I don’t remember the publication. Anyway, there was this phillipno dude fishing on a pier in Long Beach California. The dude was 78 years old. Six pieces of Mexican illegal trash walked up and decided to take his money, and he gave it to them, but when the beaners went to take his fishing gear he had had enough. Old man got to work with a 12” Rapella fillet knife and absolutely sliced the pile of Mexican trash to ribbons. Between the 6 there were 400+ stitches. Apparently the old fella had a clue on how to work a knife. It’s good not to take anyone for granted. I know chicks who would likely take dudes baseball bat from him and fuck him with it.


----------



## Crixus (Sep 13, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...





Nope, I have seen it done many times. Best times for that is when the fawns alenalmost yearlings. Less body and enough tender yummy meat, and that .22 don’t damage meat.


----------



## there4eyeM (Sep 13, 2018)

Most confrontations where a firearm for self defense could reasonably be effective are over quickly. Fifteen rounds and extra clips...excuse me, what a horrible mistake..._magazines_...is being prepared for war.
My .357 Security Six would be more than enough for anything probable.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Sep 13, 2018)

there4eyeM said:


> Most confrontations where a firearm for self defense could reasonably be effective are over quickly. Fifteen rounds and extra clips...excuse me, what a horrible mistake..._magazines_...is being prepared for war.
> My .357 Security Six would be more than enough for anything probable.



Those are nice guns. I used to carry a 6" one in the woods.

Now I got a 4" Model 10, eh, meh.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Sep 13, 2018)

Crixus said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...



Shutting it down instantly with a headshot makes the meat sweeter/less gamey.


----------



## Crixus (Sep 13, 2018)

there4eyeM said:


> Most confrontations where a firearm for self defense could reasonably be effective are over quickly. Fifteen rounds and extra clips...excuse me, what a horrible mistake..._magazines_...is being prepared for war.
> My .357 Security Six would be more than enough for anything probable.





I only keep one magazine loaded in the Glock. .357 puts allot of folks off, but it’s a fact, in sheer power in a practical CCW round .357 is bad ass.


----------



## evenflow1969 (Sep 13, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > Long as he diddnt get 6 rounds of full house 180 grain in your chest!
> ...


Ya , I will take that challenge any day ! You bring a baseball bat to rob me when armed with my 45 you die period!


----------



## jon_berzerk (Sep 13, 2018)

Crixus said:


> Or is it?


if need be 

I keep one handy 

cause ya never know


----------



## Jarlaxle (Oct 8, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


You are having delusions of adequacy again, kid.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Oct 8, 2018)

JGalt said:


> I've owned a S&W Model 29 with a 6" barrel and a couple Ruger Blackhawks in .44 mag and .41 mag.
> 
> Only .44 I have right now is a Uberti Cattleman. It's fun to shoot but I make light loads to keep from wearing it out. The thing is brutal with full factory loads...


Wearing it out?  Over 200,000 rounds through my S&W Model 29 (most of them max-pressure handloads) and it's doing fine.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Oct 8, 2018)

JGalt said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...


.30-06 would work better, especially between the eyes.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Oct 8, 2018)

Jarlaxle said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



Every time.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Oct 8, 2018)

I'm rolling with .38 Special +P+ some bullshit for personal defense. After that, well, I am well-versed with the old Mauser. I wouldn't want to catch any of those bullets. Would not recommend for anyone that wants to live. Wherever it hits ya, you're probably gonna die. They're almost as big as .30-06.

2k+ FPS 140 grains. Not a good thing to catch.


----------



## Dan Stubbs (Oct 13, 2018)

Crixus said:


> Or is it?


----------



## Marion Morrison (Oct 13, 2018)

Dan Stubbs said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > Or is it?



I wouldn't wanna catch it.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 13, 2018)

JGalt said:


> It's a great self-defense round in a short-barreled S&W, but the limited capacity of most revolver's cylinders make them a bad choice. I wouldn't want to get shot at while I was trying to reload.
> 
> Glock 19 with 15 in the mag, one in the chamber, and two spare magazines is a better choice.



  I'll take my FNX Tactical .45 with 16 rounds.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Oct 14, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > Long as he diddnt get 6 rounds of full house 180 grain in your chest!
> ...



And you'll probably shoot yourself in the ass.


----------



## toobfreak (Oct 14, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...




Yes, the gun cult thing of admiring firearms and marksmanship and protecting firearm rights is a "goofy" thing, meantime, you are off hiding in a bush somewhere in the dark with a wood bat looking to sneak up on old people to bash their heads in from behind.  And that proves what?  I mean, besides what we already knew about you?


----------



## fncceo (Oct 14, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > Or is it?
> ...



Let me know how that works out for you.


----------



## Muhammed (Oct 14, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > Long as he diddnt get 6 rounds of full house 180 grain in your chest!
> ...


Seems to me that you're the one having odd little fantasies.


----------



## JGalt (Oct 14, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > It's a great self-defense round in a short-barreled S&W, but the limited capacity of most revolver's cylinders make them a bad choice. I wouldn't want to get shot at while I was trying to reload.
> ...



Those are pretty pistols, especially in the FDE color.

I talked to a police officer this weekend while he was in a Kwik-Trip store buying a box of doughnuts (insert joke here).

He was carrying an FN and said all of La Cross's police officers were using them. They're thinking of changing over to Glocks though.


----------



## JGalt (Oct 14, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...



I'm a member of the "gun culture" and have been for 52 years. I've had a conceal carry permit and have carried every day since 2011. Even though some of my firearms could be called "hunting" guns, I don't hunt that much.

I do collect older guns though, mostly WW2 battle rifles: American Enfields and Springfields, British Enfields, Japanese Arisakas, and German Mausers, and a variety of pistols.

I had two good range days last week: One day I shot up 100 rounds of 6.5 Japanese in a WW2-era Type 38 Arisaka, that I had worked up a handload for. The day before that, I shot 100 rounds of .44 magnum out of a 7" barreled Uberti Cattleman 1873-style revolver, all of which I had loaded. This week it will be some .38 Special I'm working up a load for.

Aside from protection or hunting, firearms are a pastime. No different than golf, or fishing, restoring vintage automobiles, or collecting stamps for that matter. A firearm is nothing more than a machine, and the idea is to tame that machine and get it to shoot the tightest groups you can get.


----------



## toobfreak (Oct 14, 2018)

JGalt said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...




I've never hand-loaded but my buddy does and says it is enormously cheaper than buying new.


----------



## JGalt (Oct 14, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...



Well honestly, it would be cheaper but you end up shooting more.

So no.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 14, 2018)

JGalt said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...



  The thing is a tack driver and has never jammed through the thousands of rounds I've put through it.


----------



## JGalt (Oct 14, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...




Maybe I should change from the Glock 19 I'm carrying. It doesn't seem to be all that accurate.


----------



## Pilot1 (Oct 14, 2018)

Meh, I'll stick with my MG-42.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 14, 2018)

JGalt said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...



  They're a little pricey.
   As shown expect to pay around $2000 to $2200


----------



## JGalt (Oct 14, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Yikes! Too rich for my pocketbook. I bought my G19 while standing out front a gun show a few years back. You get the best deal from people bringing in their guns to sell or trade.


----------



## sparky (Oct 14, 2018)

As a 1st responder i walked into a situation where the deceased _ate_ a .44

Body on floor,_ blood_ poring out of the mouth, _brains_ all over the wall

Methinks a .44 can do the job

~S~


----------



## Pilot1 (Oct 14, 2018)

The closest I have is a .45 Colt which can be pushed to .44 Mag velocities/energy in a revolver strong enough to take it.  Certainly not my USFA SAA, but a Ruger Super Blackhawk, or Redhawk.  Reloading opens up a lot of options for these calibers.

For the house I prefer something with less noise, and muzzle blast, like 9MM.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Oct 14, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > Long as he diddnt get 6 rounds of full house 180 grain in your chest!
> ...



No, and your nonsense is just that.

Come into my home with a baseball bat, we all know buck shot does wonders and believe me you will not sneak in my home.

Now stop with your ignorance!


----------



## Freiheit (Oct 14, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...



I love the keyboard commados don't know shit, can't do shit but they sure are fun with their hollow threats.


----------



## Likkmee (Oct 14, 2018)

Tax Man said:


> I like my 44 mag. one shot is all i need. Nice thing too is if you are late getting it out you can easily stop a car with one shot to the engine. As for all those autos with magazines is you need to hit your target just as I do and I do hit my target every time.


And you, senorita are utterly full of shit.
 A 44 has a ton of impact force but an automotive cast iron engine is out of the realm.
No worries
 It's your parents fault for letting you have access to a TV.
( gunsmith since the seventies)


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 14, 2018)

JGalt said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...



  The pistol itself is around $1200.


----------



## Crixus (Oct 14, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...



It depends. .44 magnum is perfect for shooting cast bullets out of. Same with .45 colt and the 45/70 and their Ilk. I just bought a rifle in .45 colt and I’m about a week away from owning a consecutively numbered pair of Ruger Blackhawks in .45 Colt/ .45 ACP. A 250+- grain bullet over 8 grains of some fast type powder makes for a decent all around rifle that’s a pleasure to shoot. Black powder is next on my list. I need a hand gun to go with my Musketoon.




 


Mine will be a five shot .51 caliber 5 shot Ruger Old Army. It will be my archery back up gun.


----------



## Crixus (Oct 14, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...




That’s the FN thingy right?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 14, 2018)

Crixus said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...



  That it is.
I've never shot a better .45.


----------



## JGalt (Oct 14, 2018)

I think a short-barreled .44 magnum like a Charter Arms Bulldog would be a good self-defense pistol. But I think they only made them in .44 Special..


----------



## Likkmee (Oct 14, 2018)

Crixus said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...


2400 is a fun powder because of the flame thrower effect in a short barrel. 110 is more realistic. A Blackhawk/Redhawk will take fuckups i 'measuring" the powder. Go careful with a 29.
I only loaded hard to make sure a halfass shot knocked the silhouette pig at 100.Generally I racall 13-15 of 2400 was a hottish 44 special load. Plenty of ass and good an acurate for most anything. 
Hot magnum loads are for small dicks and Walmart camo crowds or big game hunters and silhouette guys. 44 special and 45 LC are fine for most anything.
Powerful stuff with a hell of a slap. Compared to .38-9mm crap it's like the difference between being stabbed with a screwdriver or hit by a REAL heavy hammer


----------



## sparky (Oct 14, 2018)

Freiheit said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Crixus said:
> ...


Oh you mean the short d*ck gun queers?  Yeah, they are a test of one's patience....~S~


----------



## JGalt (Oct 14, 2018)

Likkmee said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...




Agreed! 2400 does best when pushing magnum loads. I've been mostly shooting 180 grain and 240 grain cast lead bullets, so I keep the velocity down to 800-900 fps or so,. Winchester 231 or HP-38 powder.

I use the 2400 when I'm using jacketed bullets though.


----------



## Crixus (Oct 14, 2018)

JGalt said:


> I think a short-barreled .44 magnum like a Charter Arms Bulldog would be a good self-defense pistol. But I think they only made them in .44 Special..




Ruger and Smith offed 2” 44’s. I think the super Redhawk .454 even comes in 3”!  And I believe smith even does a snubby .500.


----------



## JGalt (Oct 14, 2018)

Crixus said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > I think a short-barreled .44 magnum like a Charter Arms Bulldog would be a good self-defense pistol. But I think they only made them in .44 Special..
> ...



Heck with those .500's. I got to shoot one at the range a few weeks ago and it wasn't pleasant. I can handle recoil just fine but that thing wasn't much fun.


----------



## WinterBorn (Oct 17, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > Or is it?
> ...



Only if you get close enough.


----------



## WinterBorn (Oct 17, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > Long as he diddnt get 6 rounds of full house 180 grain in your chest!
> ...



And what situation do you imagine yourself in where you are carrying a baseball bat and will disarm someone with a firearm?

My main concern for self defense is in my home.   Do you plan to be able to break down my door, get across the living room, and get to me before I put a couple of large caliber holes in you?    

Or are you talking about just walking down the street with a bat and attacking people at random without making any threatening moves first?


----------



## WinterBorn (Oct 17, 2018)

JGalt said:


> It's a great self-defense round in a short-barreled S&W, but the limited capacity of most revolver's cylinders make them a bad choice. I wouldn't want to get shot at while I was trying to reload.
> 
> Glock 19 with 15 in the mag, one in the chamber, and two spare magazines is a better choice.



If the fight is still going after firing 6 rounds, you should have spent more time at the range.   Hit someone with a 9mm and there is a chance they keep fighting.   Especially if they are wearing body armor.    But even with body armor, a hit to the body with a .44 Magnum will put them down.   It may only be cracked ribs and an inability to draw a breath, but the threat is gone.


----------



## WinterBorn (Oct 17, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Tax Man said:
> 
> 
> > I like my 44 mag. one shot is all i need. Nice thing too is if you are late getting it out you can easily stop a car with one shot to the engine. As for all those autos with magazines is you need to hit your target just as I do and I do hit my target every time.
> ...



You simply do not understand what the practice at the range does.  It creates muscle memory for accurate shooting.  No, we do not expect to be attacked by paper targets.  But by shooting at those paper targets, over and over and over and over, it becomes easier to do without concentrating on the act itself.


----------



## WinterBorn (Oct 17, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...



So your knock against guns is that they are not an effective defense against someone sneaking up behind you and cracking you in the head with a baseball bat?

What, pray tell, is an effective defense against such cowardly acts?   Martial arts training will not help.   Calling 911 will not stop it.   Even if cops are close by, they will not be able to stop it.   So what is the point of your argument?


----------



## WinterBorn (Oct 17, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > Long as he diddnt get 6 rounds of full house 180 grain in your chest!
> ...



I doubt he carries them all when he goes out.   Are you saying you could break into his home and knock his brains out and then collect his guns?


----------



## Crixus (Oct 17, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...




Eyes in the back of your head.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Oct 18, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...




Yeesh! Out of teh budget!



WinterBorn said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > It's a great self-defense round in a short-barreled S&W, but the limited capacity of most revolver's cylinders make them a bad choice. I wouldn't want to get shot at while I was trying to reload.
> ...



Is there face and neck body armor?


----------

